# Teifi stages?



## BENJY (Oct 26, 2005)

Hey folks 
Well lately me and a freind of mine have been interested in getting involved in track days and hill climbing etc and after speaking to a customer today ive found out about the Teifi stages http://www.teifistages.co.uk/index.html

And im very interested in taking part anyone here been involved in this?

Ben


----------



## billybob9351 (Feb 14, 2008)

hi mate there bloody ace their just round the corner from my house very friendly guys there. think its around 250+ vat for a days driving been round there a few times. be warned though its not a very forgiving track so dont take a minter if your a novice


----------



## BENJY (Oct 26, 2005)

Hi mate cheers for the reply

Sorry with the delay replying ive had a few issues lol!

Yeah deffo going to be going up but i dont know when now as my mate has been sent away with work for a few months. 

Im planning on taking up a old mk3 GTi golf its already been fully stripped etc so just going to go up see what its like then look into track preparing it and making it a regular outing. 

Cheers


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

let me know when it's on, shall come up and cover the event with the camera 

drew


----------



## BENJY (Oct 26, 2005)

Drew thats sounds like a wicked plan mate! 
Got a few other things on at the mo but ill deffo drop you a PM when we know were going up.

Ben


----------

